# Mexican Navy to procure 6 new (home-built) frigates by 2024



## CougarKing (12 Aug 2015)

It seems Mexico is still able to fund their fleet despite having serious, ongoing internal security problems involving the drug cartels, not to mention corruption at many levels of their government:

Navy Recognition



> Mexican Navy (Armada de México) Looking to Procure Six New Frigates by 2024
> 
> According to Mexican media, the Ministry of Treasury and Public Finance of Mexico announced an official request by the Mexican Ministry of the Navy: *Allocation of about US $ 355.7 million to start construction of a new type of Frigate for the Mexican Navy in a national shipyard.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Shrek1985 (23 Aug 2015)

It's all about priorities; for some nations: the military is a priority.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Aug 2015)

I remember when the Mexican navy came to Vancouver, it was like a WWII reenactment, 20mm and Bofors


----------

